# عاجل .. تحويل الطن المتري الى لتر



## ابو معاذ 2009 (27 يناير 2009)

مرحبا بالجميع

اريد اعرف كيف اقدر احول الطن المتري للديزل الى لتر

وهل يختلف عن وقود السفن marine gase oil بالنسبة لعملية التحويل


افيدوني الله يجزيكم كل خير


----------



## ابو معاذ 2009 (27 يناير 2009)

في انتظار ردودكم


----------



## Engr.Naseer (28 يناير 2009)

1metric ton=1000kg
your need the density of your liqued (kg/m3
divied mass/density
you will gett the volume m3

and 1 m3=1000 L
​


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## france842 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اننى اشكر منتدى المهندس /وكل عام وجميع اعضاء المنتدى بخير ***********وجزاكم اللة خير على ما تفعلوة من اجلنا


----------

